# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  BALANZAS DE PLATAFORMA DE 1000Kg - 3000Kg

## MIGUEL GUTIERREZ

MARCA: integrado por TECNIPESA MODELO: RD1515 CAPACIDAD: 1500 Kg PLATAFORMA: 1,50 x 1,50 m. MATERIAL: ACERO INOXIDABLE NEMA 4X INCLUYE INSTALACION Y PUESTA EN MARCHA EN PLANTA*.*  *SISTEMA ELECTRONICO*
  [IMG]file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CVentas%5CCONFIG%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmso  htmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_image002.jpg[/IMG]  *01 INDICADOR*  MARCA: YAOHUA PROCEDENCIA: ASIATICA MODELO: TP9902 MATERIAL: ACERO INOXIDABLE. GRADO DE PROTECCION: IP67  -          Fabricado totalmente en acero inoxidable, lo cual brinda gran protección al medio ambiente (impactos fuertes, polvo y chorros de agua) y lo convierte en un indicador perfecto para trabajo pesado. -          Tiene un teclado tipo toque de membrana que protege al sistema contra polvo y salpicaduras de líquidos. -          Incluye batería recargable interna para poder trabajar durante horas sin estar conectados a la red de 220 Vac. -          Consta de una gran pantalla digital LED: de 6 dígitos de 1 pulgada cada digito, para fácil visualización del peso. -          Consta de interfase serial RS232 para comunicación con computadora o impresora. -          Tiempo de estabilización: 1 segundo. -          Fuente eléctrica: 220 Vac  240 Vac 50/60Hz; batería recargable 6Vdc 1.3 Ah. Calibración externa automática. Temas similares: Artículo: Empresas de Brasil evalúan a Perú como plataforma para producir y exportar etanol a EEUU Soporte tecnico y ventas de balanzas comerciales, industriales, camiones, ensaques, etc (adaptables a sus necesidades) Exportadores tengo capacidad para procesar 1000Kg mensuales de almendra de Sacha Inchi tostada Balanzas Electrónicas A fines de año se lanzará plataforma que desarrolla BID para que mypes empiecen a exportar

----------

